

Ask HN: When you don't understand a concept, what do you do? - orsenthil

Do you stop, go backwards and try to understand it before you move forward or you just move forward so that you can come back to it later?
======
ankit1911
When I don't understand a concept, I go back to the last milestone and try to
understand it. After doing that a few times if I am still not clear with it
then I jump to the very beginning and try to grasp it(I do this because
chances are that I may not have understood a few concept along the line). By
this point, I still may not understand the concept but I would definitely know
when can I understand it(i.e. the prerequisites to understand this) so I move
forward and when the time is correct I would jump back to this topic.

